# Khảo sát & lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần tại Bình Dương cho quán café,nhà hàng tiệc cưới



## adkytl (4 Tháng một 2020)

*Nhà phân phối & lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Cassette giá rẻ nhất tại TPHCM và các tỉnh lân cận Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai, Bình Phước, Long An, Bình Dương, Tây Ninh, các tỉnh miền Tây,…*

*HOTLINE Tư vấn 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền (Báo giá nhanh qua Zalo)*

Trong tiết trời nóng bức và ô nhiễm không khí tại TPHCM thì việc sắm một chiếc máy lạnh là nhu cầu thiết yếu của hầu hết mọi người. Các công ty điện lạnh trên thị trường xuất hiện ngày một nhiều, việc lựa chọn được một  đơn vị lắp đặt máy lạnh uy tín để gửi gắm công trình của mình là nỗi băn khoăn của rất nhiều khách hàng.

*Công ty điện lạnh Ánh Sao *- Đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều thương hiệu máy lạnh Daikin, Mitsubishi Heavy, Toshiba, Panasonic, LG, Casper, với những người thợ điện lạnh làm việc lâu năm được đào tạo chuyên môn & am hiểu sâu về các dòng máy lạnh công trình (Âm trần Cassette, Giấu trần nối ống gió, Tủ đứng dân dụng, Tủ đứng công nghiệp, Hệ thống Multi, Hệ thống VRV,…) , quy trình giám sát thi công công trình trung thực và có năng lực. Điện lạnh Ánh Sao hiện đã và đang cung cấp giải pháp điều hòa không khí cho rất nhiều công trình dự án tại 24 quận huyện TPHCM và các tỉnh lân cận, nhận được niềm tin và sự hài lòng đối với những khách hàng từng sử dụng dịch vụ do Ánh Sao cung cấp.





*HOTLINE Kỹ thuật trưởng 0909 400 608 Mr Việt (Khảo sát dự án + Thiết kế + Tư vấn lắp đặt miễn phí 24/7)*

Dòng máy lạnh âm trần với thiết kế treo chìm lên trần nhà. Người sử dụng nhận biết thiết bị bởi tấm mặt nạ Cassette hình vuông áp sát trên trần la phông, rất thuận lợi cho không gian rộng lớn với trần cao như văn phòng, quán coffee, trường học.

Đem lại thẩm mỹ, dễ lau chùi và không tốn diện tích. Đồng thời, thiết bị có công suất lớn hơn các loại máy lạnh thông thường khác, khả năng làm mát không khí nhanh hơn, đều hơn rõ rệt do thiết kế 4 cửa thoát khí so với 1 cửa hạn chế của máy lạnh treo tường.

*ÁNH SAO HỖ TRỢ QUÝ KHÁCH KHẢO SÁT CÔNG TRÌNH TẬN NƠI MIỄN PHÍ + TƯ VẤN & THIẾT KẾ BẢN VẼ MIỄN PHÍ TRƯỚC KHI LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN*

*Chuyên nghiệp - Tận Tâm - Chất lượng - Thẩm Mỹ*




​Xem thêm >>
*Bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba*
*Bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic*
*Bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần Reetech*
*Bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần Gree*

Tham khảo một số công trình tiêu biểu của chúng tôi tại>>
*facebook.com/maylanhanhsao/*

*Cô**ng ty TNHH Thương Mai & Dịch Vụ Ánh Sao*
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
·         _Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 Đường TCH3 5, KP5, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12 -Tp.HCM_
·         _VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp_
·         _HOTLINE: 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền - 0909 400 608 Mr Việt_
·         _Email báo giá chi tiết:_ _maylanhanhsao@gmail.com_
·         _WEBSITE:_ _maylanhanhsao.com_


----------

